# white kitty



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

hey guys im looking for a young cat/kitten to rehome...want a pure white one long or short haired or rag doll...if u know of any let me know i live in scotland near aberdeen x


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

hey i am in glasgow and know someone that will be selling white kittens in a few weeks, not sure if i am too far for you


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry i just saw this...xx


----------

